# Bentley thanks 1 million Facebook fans



## DW News Hound (Aug 22, 2013)

Bentley reaches Facebook milestone
Fans given their own Bentley Facebook Fan Wall at Crewe
(Crewe, 27 September 2013). Bentley is celebrating a major digital marketing milestone after its Facebook page achieved 1 million 'likes' from its fans around the world.

To mark the occasion, Bentley is giving its digital followers the opportunity to put their names on Bentley's own Facebook Fan Wall, which will be displayed at the marque's famous headquarters in Crewe.

Measuring 10,000mm x 5,500mm and made of aluminium, the Fan Wall will be erected on the exterior wall of Bentley's main build hall where the brand's three model lines; the Continental, Flying Spur and Mulsanne, are produced.

Commenting on the feat, Stefan Büscher, Marketing and Product Director of Bentley Motors, said: "Social media forms a key part of our communications strategy and is a vital tool to keep our fans informed of the latest Bentley developments across the globe.

"The Bentley Facebook Fan Wall is just a small gesture, showing our gratitude to our fans for their continued support and feedback and we look forward to delivering more exclusive content for them to enjoy and share."

To create the Fan Wall, Bentley Facebook followers are able to submit their name using a specifically designed Facebook application, on a first-come-first-served basis. The Fan Wall will hold 25,000 names and as well as being on display at the factory in Crewe, will be visible on Facebook. Users online will be able to zoom in and take a closer look to find their names using the interactive tool.

Bentley's Facebook page (www.facebook.com/bentleymotors), created in March 2012, has become an essential destination for fans to keep up to date with the latest news from the company. Exclusive images of the latest models, historical facts and figures, videos from the Bentley factory and the success of the model Colour Visualiser ensure thousands of new fans each day.

The Colour Visualiser gives fans a visual representation of their favourite Bentley model, with the opportunity to choose from a number of colour and wheel options, giving them the chance to design their very own Bentley.

Bentley uses a number of social media channels as well as Facebook, with three Twitter feeds - @BentleyMotors, @BentleyMotorsPR and @BentleyDriving - a Pinterest board, a LinkedIn profile and a YouTube channel with over 2.3 million video views.


----------

